# Expected Fg Coopers Sparkling Ale



## dunc (20/6/06)

Have just made a Coopers "Sparkling Ale" 
with 

Coopers Sparkling Ale tin
1.5 kg Coopers Light Malt Extract -Liquid
500gm Coopers LME
300G Dextrose

Brewed with Kit yeats at about 17-18 degrees. 

Just wondering if anyone has done this brew before and can tell me their Final Gravity for this beer. It is currently at about 1.020 after 7 days in primary, and is not showing much sign of further fermentation. 

I took a reading of 1.046 as the Original gravity- not sure if that is a little low or not? Any one able to help out? 

Cheers


----------



## delboy (20/6/06)

if you have done a Thomas Cooper premium selection with that amount of adjuncts I would say around 1016 FG is what your looking for .You could rack it now in to a secondary which may get things moving a bit and get it down. Thats what I would do IMO any suggestions here guys?

delboy


----------



## Voosher (20/6/06)

I presume the additional 500g LME is dry light malt extract (normally referred to as DME)
If so the OG would be around 1060 in 23l. Expected FG would be around 1015.
If you can warm it up a bit; even into the low 20's. It will do it no harm at this stage.
Give the fermenter a gentle rock as well to rouse some yeast. Try not to splash the brew around too much though.
Did you just use the single pack of kit yeast? With a brew with this starting gravity it's a good idea to try to pitch a bit more yeast. An extra packet of Coopers dry yeast would have helped a bit as well.
Still, if you can warm it up a bit it should be fine.


----------



## PostModern (20/6/06)

I've brewed that kit but with recultured bottled Coopers yeast. I remember it ended a lot higher than I thought but it was more like 1.014 or so from an OG of 1.056. Sorry, didn't record it anywhere. What was your OG?

EDIT:


Voosher said:


> Still, if you can warm it up a bit it should be fine.



Agree.


----------



## Screwtop (20/6/06)

I did exactly that kit and bits last year, my records show OG 1.049 and stopped at FG of 1.016.


----------



## MVZOOM (20/6/06)

I did as per your recipe but used Coopers recultured yeast and got to 1012. OG of 1058, which supports PM's brew.

Cheers - Miek


----------



## piraterum (21/6/06)

I'm about to bottle a coopers sparkling brew made with:

1.7kg Coopers Sparkling Ale tin
1.5 kg Morgans Pale Malt Extract 1.5kg
500g Corn Syrup
12g Pride of Ringwood hops
20.5L
Recultured coopers sparkling yeast in 600ml starter included in 20.5L total

The inital sg was 1062. I've had it fermenting between 19-21 deg. Fermentation seems to be complete after 8 days and the gravity is now 1022. I thought it would finish a little lower but it seems to have stabilised over the last couple of days. I'm going to give it a day or two to make sure. High final gravity finish should give it plenty of body.


----------



## dunc (21/6/06)

Yes the 500g LME was the dry light malt extract. I wanted to use recultured sparkling ale yeast but didnt get around to getting a few bottles to culute they yeast from. 
However I did rehydrate the yeast for about 25 mins then added some wort of the next 5 minutes, whihc seemed to get it active. 
Final volume was 23 litres, and I had also added 12g of the Morgan's POR hops. 
Has been fermenting now for about 6 days, so I will give it a bit longer, and as most peopel reckon up the heat a bit, and rock it. Then ill see how it goes. 
Cheers.


----------



## Whistlingjack (26/6/06)

I did a similar brew.

1 can Coopers Real Ale
1kg LDME
500g dextrose
11g Goldings hops teabag @ 10 minutes
Recultured Coopers Sparkling Ale yeast

OG 1.042

FG 1.010

Average temp 17.5 deg, racked to secondary after five days, fermentation completed at nine days.

Drinking now, best one yet.


----------

